# Horse painting



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

A painting I did at school. I used reference for the horse, but not for the rest, so that is why the hills have ended up looking like two green boobs.
But hey, I'm quite happy with how the pony turned out :')


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The pony is great. Your work is wonderful.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice! Don't worry about the hills looking like boobs, you're not the first one to invent the idea, that's how the Tetons got their name!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Great horse.. and nice green hills 
too.. ROTFLOL!

D


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks both ^_^


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

What a wonderful painting. I absolutely love how your pony turned out..wouldn't have noticed the hills if you hadn't said anything. lol.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you! Haha, guess I should've kept my mouth shut XD


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Just had to throw this in. Never will forget drawing some hills in grade school and a boy telling me they looked like butts. Not sure if that's better or worse than boobs. Lol
I adore the horse...gorgeous!!!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I can personally really appreciate a good butt, regardless of wether it belongs to a man or a woman, so I'd say butthills aren't all that bad.
And thanks ^_^


----------



## MirandaLozano (Jan 29, 2014)

I love it. Excellent painting. The horse has a cartoonish look, yet it is wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you so much ^^


----------



## Linzibx (Aug 26, 2015)

Love the pony xxx I also wouldnt of noticed the " boob " hills til u said


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

The horse looks great the background looks like green titty hills back home.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks both : D


----------

